
Show HN: Hopper's Roppers- Free Computing and Security Courses for Beginners - deevnullx
https://hoppersroppers.org/training.html
======
deevnullx
Author here- A few years ago I began writing an intro to security curriculum
for my college Capture the Flag team. Since then it has grown into 4 courses,
designed to be accessible to anyone. The courses assume no knowledge and build
off fundamental principles so that students have the best starting point
possible for a career in the field. Let me know if you have any questions!

